# In search of 3wt fly rod



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking to buy a 3wt fly rod for smaller streams, but not trying to spend an arm and leg. If anyone has a rod or rod and reel for sale let me know.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

check out Cabela's three forks. good little rod for cheap. They also sell it in a combo

E


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Look at JP Ross' Beaver Meadow for a 3 wt at or around the 7' mark. Also, Wind Water Fly Fishing has a 3 wt with a reel on amazon for less than $100 with great reviews. If you are fine with a glass rod instead of a graphite rod, check out the Butterstick by Redington.


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey man you should really look into a company called blue halo. They are local and make really cool fiberglass rods. Medium price range and tons a fun to fish with


----------

